# Cha-Cha's Doeling



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Here she is! She's about 8 hours old in these pics...










Look at this face...


















Should call her pinky for that pink nose huh? 










Take a look at this rear end!


















Already strutting her stuff.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

she is beautiful. Congrats


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

omg, she is soooo cute.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

she is so cute.....  :greengrin:


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks! She is a cutie, couldn't ask for a prettier doeling.


----------



## tremayne (Feb 8, 2008)

A pretty pink nose and a tiny pink bum.  What a cutie.

Congrats. :stars: 

Anna


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

pretty lil bubba! 

:greengrin: I like pink noses... although they do get sunburned, in my experience!!!

LW


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks! 

We let the babies out in the new pen today for the first time. Almost all of them are doing great. The only ones having a fit are the two oldest who've been up the longest. Boy what a set of lungs on those two. The new baby, Jitterbug, won't be going out for a week or so till she's ready but the others are having a blast.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

What a pretty little doeling! Congrats!


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

She is so cute! I love the name to! How many doe kids are you up to for this year? I have plenty of doe kids already and I still have one to go. I'm glad next year's a long ways off because i'm not sure i'm ready for so many first time freshners :hair: .


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Just rub it in why don't you! :wink: 

Lets see...

Hallelujah :boy: :boy:
Anna :boy:
Minuet :girl: :girl: :boy:
Fuchsia :boy: :boy: :girl: :boy:
Meg :boy:
Faith :boy: :girl: :girl:
Olympia (miscarried day 121) :boy:
Cha-Cha :girl:

So that is 10 :boy: and 6 :girl: . Secrets is either on 146 or 138 today and she's much rounder than Cha-Cha ever dreamed of being and has as much udder as Cha-Cha has right now! So she's carrying twins at least. She's had clear discharge for a day or so now and I started stalling her last night. Reminds me. I've got to do an udder clip of her yet.


----------



## keebausch (Feb 14, 2009)

She is adorable.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

What a cutie! Pink noses are adorable.....put me in mind of bunnies!


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 16, 2009)

I like her I can't wait to start tryin for some new herd colors and patterns. :stars:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

She's actually a buckskin with a lot of white. Buckskins are definitely my favorite color pattern.


----------

